# الانترنت وسيلة عصرية للعثور على ابن أو بنت الحلال



## kalimooo (4 يناير 2009)

*عذرااااا الموضوع طويل انما مهم
*

*
*

*الانترنت وسيلة عصرية للعثور على ابن أو بنت الحلال  *




_Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift:  الانترنت تتيح للشباب فرصة لاختيار شريك العمر _


* انتشرت في الفترة الأخيرة ظاهرة الزواج عن طريق الانترنت، فالشباب يجدون في هذا الزواج كسر لكل التقاليد، وفرصة جديدة لاختيار شريك حياتهم بأنفسهم دون أي تدخل من قبل الأهل*


أبهرت الانترنت تلك الشبكة المعلوماتية الهائلة التي تربطنا مع العالم الإنسان. فدأب على اكتشاف أسرارها ومعرفة خباياها، واستحوذت على اهتمام الكثيرين من الناس من مختلف الأجناس والأعمار. وعبر هذه الشبكة يتم التعارف بين الشباب لأغراض الزواج التي غزت المجتمع الغربي أولا، ووصلت الى مجتمعنا العربي أيضا. وتدل معظم الإحصائيات أن هذه الظاهرة تنامت وأصبحت ظاهرة شائعة بين مختلف أوساط الشباب الذين يبحثون عن التعارف بغرض الزواج أو الصداقة. ولكن هل يمكن ضمان نتائج هذا النوع من الزواج؟ وهل الإقبال المتزايد لنشر طلبات الزواج في مواقع على شبكة الانترنت يساهم في معالجة مشكلتي العنوسة والعزوبية؟

*الحب الالكتروني ... حب لا يعرف النظرة الأولى*



_Bildunterschrift: Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift:  الوحدة مرض قاتل، هيا الى الانترنت فلعل ابن الحلال بالانتظار_كلمة فسلام فموعد فلقاء، كل هذه الأمور ستكون حاضرة في الموعد المحدد، ولكن وسيلة نقلها ستكون شاشة صغيرة وعدة أزرار وليس أكثر. وبدلا من خطابات المحبين التقليدية، تحولت المشاعر الى مخاطبات البريد الالكتروني. وقد يكون هذا الحب جذابا لكثير من الشبان الذين يبحثون عن الحب الضائع في حياتهم، بسبب خجلهم من الحديث وجها لوجه. فيما يعتبره بعضهم وسيلة ممتعة لشغل أوقات الفراغ، وقد يكون حلا لمشكلة الفصل بين الجنسين، وأفضل طريقة تعارف وبناء علاقات قد تفضي أحيانا الى الزواج. ومن الأمور التي قد تجعل البعض يعارض هذا النوع من الزواج، أن طبيعة الانترنت مختلفة جدا، فزوار مواقع الزواج لا يكشفون عن هويتهم الحقيقة غالبا، وقليلون هم من يقولون الحقيقة للطرف الآخر. فتجد الشخص يضع في شخصيته كل ما تمنى وجوده فيها ولكنه لم يستطع على أرض الواقع. فتراه يقدم نفسه في أفضل صورة، ولكن قد يتضح بالنهاية أن الشاب الوسيم الطويل ما هو إلا شاب قصير ولا يملك من الجمال ما يمكنه من إغراء أي فتاة. وقد يكون خلف ذلك الاسم الأنثوي الجميل رجل، وخلف ذلك الاسم الذكوري فتاة ناعمة. ففي الانترنت نحن أشبه ما نكون في حفلة تنكرية. 
​ ​ *حلم افتراضي وحقيقة مغايرة*​ 

_Bildunterschrift: Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift:  تحرر المرأة احد العوامل التي ساهمت في انتشار ظاهرة الزواج عن طريق الانترنت_من المعروف ان عدد المستخدمين للانترنت من الشبان في تزايد مستمر حيث تنتعش مقاهي الانترنت، ناهيك عن دخول خدمة الانترنت الى معظم البيوت ولا سيما بعد تخفيض تكلفته مؤخرًا. وبات الحب والزواج والطلاق عبر الانترنت ظاهرة جديدة ومتفشية في بعض الدول. والكثير من الشبان يعيشون الوهم ويركبون موجة الأحلام ليهربوا من الواقع الى عالم افتراضي منسوج عبر كلمات خارج الزمان والمكان. وتعتبر تونس أحد أكثر الدول تقدما في شمال إفريقيا في المجال التكنولوجي، حيث يوجد نحو مليون مشترك في شبكة الانترنت من إجمالي عشرة ملايين نسمة. وعلماء الاجتماع يعتبرون ان تحرر المرأة في تونس خصوصا في السنوات الأخيرة، وانفتاح الشباب التونسيين على حضارات غربية، جعل إقامة هذا النوع من العلاقات ممكنا ومقبولا أيضا. فبعد ان كان يُنظر للحب على أنه أحد المحرمات وكان اختيار الزوجات والأزواج من اختصاص الوالدين، أصبح بامكان الشباب الاعتماد على أنفسهم وعلى الانترنت في اختير شريك أو شريكة العمر، متخطيين بذلك الخجل الذي قد يصاحب مثل هذه المواقف. ولكنه من الناحية الأخرى تُعتبر شبكة الانترنت نوع من الأقنعة التي تشجع عددا كبيرا من الصغار والكبار على خوض مثل تلك التجارب العاطفية.​ ​ *الانترنت وسيلة لكسر التقاليد*​ ​ 

_Bildunterschrift: Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift:  الشباب السعودي وجد ضالته في الانترنت_مواقع الزواج على الانترنت قد تساعد في التعارف بين الطرفين وبخاصة في المجتمعات المحافظة، لكن دورها في الزواج لا يرتقي الى دور الخاطبة المتسم بتوفر المصداقية والجدية. والزواج عن طريق الخاطبة تتوفر فيه مقومات الاستقرار والاستمرار لقيامه على أسس ومواصفات معروفة للطرفين مسبقا، بينما يرى البعض أن الزواج عبر الانترنت يخضع لمقاييس شكلية بعيدة كل البعد عن الأسس السليمة المطلوبة للزواج المستقبلي الناجح. ففي السعودية بدأت الفتيات السعوديات باقتحام وسائل جديدة وغير تقليدية للارتباط الزوجي، وهناك عدداً من الفتيات قد عثرن على ضالتهن وسجلن تجارب ناجحة بهذا المجال. فوجدن أن الإنترنت من أهم الوسائل العصرية التي من الممكن استخدامها للبحث عن شريك الحياة، وذلك لما تتيحه هذه التقنية من فرصة التعارف عن بعد بين الجنسين من خلال مواقع المحادثة ومواقع الزواج، ورغم السمة المحافظة للمجتمع السعودي، وحداثة دخول الإنترنت للمملكة. إلا أن عددا من الزيجات قد تمت عن طريق الإنترنت وسجلن بذلك تجربة ناجحة لهذا النوع من الزواج.​ ​ ​ *زواج الانترنت مصلحة شخصية*​ ​ 

_Bildunterschrift: Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift:  الانترنت الوسيلة الوحيدة للمرأة السودانية للهروب من ظروف  الحياة الصعبة_أما الفتيات بالسودان فيبحثن عن الزواج عبر الانترنت أو صفحات المجلات طمعاً في السفر الى خارج السودان وتغيير أسلوب حياتهن في بلادهن، وهي رحلة بحث عن الراحة ولكنها في نفس الوقت محفوفة بالمخاطر. وان بحث بعض الفتيات عن الأزواج في شبكة الانترنت، ليس لعدم وجود أزواج في السودان، وإنما لمصلحتهن في الزواج من أجنبي يمكن ان يحقق لهن أمنياتهن في الهجرة خارج السودان، كما ان حالة الإحباط التي تعانيها بعض الفتيات من ذوات الأسر البسيطة، تدفعهن للبحث عن زواج يوفر لهن كل سبل الراحة التي يفتقدنها في منزل أهلهن، وتدفعهن هذه الرغبة الى البحث عنها حتى داخل شبكة الانترنت، حتى تسعدن أنفسهن واسرهن الفقيرة بعد هذا النوع من الزواج. 








​
​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 يناير 2009)

بصراحة انا مش عارفة احدد هى الوسيلة دي ناجحة ولا فاشلة​ 
لان انا عايشت حالات نجحت واتكللت بالجواز وغير خطوبة نص اكليل لحد دلوقتي​ 
وغيرها فشل واصبح بدل صداقة او زمالة اصبحوا بسيط خالص لما يكلموا بعض​ 
بس هى بتختلف على حسب ظروف واعمار ومصداقية الطرفين لبعض

ميرسي كتير يا كليم على الموضوع الحلوووو​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 يناير 2009)

*اسمحلى فى الاول اشكرررررك جداااااااا على الموضوع الجميييل والمهم ده
بص يا اخى كليمو انا شايفة فعلا انها احيانا كتييييييييير بتكون وسيلة ناجحة بس ده فعلا على حسب مصدقية الطرفين
لكن طبعااااااااا بيفشل لما يكون فى لعب بالعواطف او تمثيل على اساس مش الطرفين شايفين بعض
ومييييييييييرسى كتير على الموضوع وربنا يوفق ايميلين فى الحلال​*


----------



## kalimooo (4 يناير 2009)

فراشة مسيحية

شكراااااا لكي اختي 

على ابداء رأيك الصحيح المتوازن

اذ ليس ثمة قاعدة نستطيع ان نرتكز عليها

انما الان تحصل هذه الظاهرة و بكثرة

سلام المسيح


----------



## zama (4 يناير 2009)

شكرا جدا على الموضوع 
فعلا ظاهرة اصبحت منتشرة 
"ولكن يجب ان نحب بالقلب ونحكم التصرفات بالعقل واخذ المشورة لضمان علاقة شبه ناجحة "
شكرا جزيلا ....................................................................................


----------



## ميرنا (4 يناير 2009)

سيبكو ناجحة ولا فاشلة صعب جدااا اثق فى حد من الانترنت اضمن منين انو جاد اضمن منين انو اصلا مسيحى اضمن منين انو مش بيتسلى بصراحة هى وسيلة صعبة جداا وعاوز قلب جامد وجرىء انو يخوض حاجة زى دى 
بس بنسبالى بقت مرفوضة جدااا مش ممكن ارتبط بطريقة دى خالص يمكن ايام كان ممكن دلوقتى لااء خالص 
ممكن سبب واحد انى اكون اعرفة من خدمة مثلا وبيدخل دى حاجة تزود التعارف انما اتعرف عليه اول عن اخر من الانترنت لااء


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 يناير 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> سيبكو ناجحة ولا فاشلة صعب جدااا اثق فى حد من الانترنت اضمن منين انو جاد اضمن منين انو اصلا مسيحى اضمن منين انو مش بيتسلى بصراحة هى وسيلة صعبة جداا وعاوز قلب جامد وجرىء انو يخوض حاجة زى دى
> بس بنسبالى بقت مرفوضة جدااا مش ممكن ارتبط بطريقة دى خالص يمكن ايام كان ممكن دلوقتى لااء خالص
> ممكن سبب واحد انى اكون اعرفة من خدمة مثلا وبيدخل دى حاجة تزود التعارف انما اتعرف عليه اول عن اخر من الانترنت لااء



*ميرنا قالت اللي كنت انا هقولة بالضبط

مرسي علي الموضوع كليمو​*


----------



## Rosetta (4 يناير 2009)

*شكرا يا كليمو بجد موضوع مميز
دي  الطريقة ممكن تكون ناجحة و ممكن تكون فاشلة لانه نجاحها او فشلها بيعتمد على عدة عوامل..
بس ازا الطرفين كان بداية تعارفهم على النت فممكن تتطور العلاقة و تنتهي بالزواج.. يعني في الحالة دي هتكون تجربة ناجحة و اكيد مش كل التجارب بتكون ناجحة.. لانه دا بيعتمد على شخصية الطرفين و انا بعرف حالات كان بداية تعارفهم على النت و هلا خاطبين و متزوجين.لانهم طوروا العلاقة و خرجت من اطار النت.. بل صارت على الواقع.*


----------



## kalimooo (4 يناير 2009)

bent el3dra

اشكرك لثنائك الجميل على الموضوع

وعلى رائيك المعبر عن الاكثرية

اشكرك لمرورك الرائع

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 يناير 2009)

*موضوع جميل ومهم يا كليمو
وبصراحه فى حالات بتنجح وفى حالات بتفشل بس زى ما قالت فراشه حسب الاعمار والمصداقيه بينهم اكيد*


----------



## kalimooo (4 يناير 2009)

mena magdy said

كل الافكار مقبولة في هذه المشاركة

ربنا يباركك اخي

سلام المسيح


----------



## rana1981 (5 يناير 2009)

*هاد بيعتمد على الاشخاص يلي عم تتعرف على بعضها اذا كانوا صادقين او عم يتسلوا وانا شفت هيك حالة وهلا تزوجوا وامورهن على حد علمي تمام بس انا ما بحب هيك علاقة عالنت
شكرا عالموضوع​*


----------



## وليم تل (5 يناير 2009)

حقا كليمو
موضوع رائع وروعتة تكمن فى انة اصبح امرا واقعا
ومن رأى انة شبية بدور الخاطبة الالكترونية 
ولكن هنا يتم التعارف بطريقة اكثر حرية 
حيث تنتقل بينهما توارد الخواطر كبداية تعارفية
يتبعها امور اخرى جدية وهنا ايضا سيكون للاهل دورا
لا نغفلة ان اردنا اكمال التعارف الشاتى بزواج ناجح
ولكى نضمن مصداقيتة اما غير ذلك فهو لعب وهراء عاطفى

سيبكو ناجحة ولا فاشلة صعب جدااا اثق فى حد من الانترنت اضمن منين انو جاد اضمن منين انو اصلا مسيحى اضمن منين انو مش بيتسلى بصراحة هى وسيلة صعبة جداا وعاوز قلب جامد وجرىء انو يخوض حاجة زى دى 
بس بنسبالى بقت مرفوضة جدااا مش ممكن ارتبط بطريقة دى خالص يمكن ايام كان ممكن دلوقتى لااء خالص 
ممكن سبب واحد انى اكون اعرفة من خدمة مثلا وبيدخل دى حاجة تزود التعارف انما اتعرف عليه اول عن اخر من الانترنت لااء​
وعلية اقتبس رد ميرنا
واقول هناك تقدم علمى من الممكن ان نستفيد منة
ولكن نضع دائما امام اعينا وجود عدم مصداقية ولعب بالعواطف
وبالتالى لا نهاب منة بل نحترس منة وهناك اساليب كثيرة تمكنك
من معرفة مصداقية او عدم مصداقية من تتحدثى معة 
مع عدم اغفال دور الاهل فى ذلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## kalimooo (5 يناير 2009)

ميرنا

معك  ..انا معك ..

انما لا نستطيع النكران بانه هناك

حالات نجحت ولو كانت قليلة

شكراااا  لكي اختي

ردك رائع وانا من انصاره

ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (5 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa

جواب ديبلوماسي

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (5 يناير 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *شكرا يا كليمو بجد موضوع مميز
> دي  الطريقة ممكن تكون ناجحة و ممكن تكون فاشلة لانه نجاحها او فشلها بيعتمد على عدة عوامل..
> بس ازا الطرفين كان بداية تعارفهم على النت فممكن تتطور العلاقة و تنتهي بالزواج.. يعني في الحالة دي هتكون تجربة ناجحة و اكيد مش كل التجارب بتكون ناجحة.. لانه دا بيعتمد على شخصية الطرفين و انا بعرف حالات كان بداية تعارفهم على النت و هلا خاطبين و متزوجين.لانهم طوروا العلاقة و خرجت من اطار النت.. بل صارت على الواقع.*






معك كل الحق اختي

 البنت مش لازم  تشغل مشاعرها الا بعد ما تتأكد

اكيد ليس المطلوب ان تثق مية المية 

وتترك مكان للشك

شكراااااا لمروك الرائع

سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (5 يناير 2009)

كوكى

رأيك مهم جداااااااااا

شكرااااا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## hany yousry (6 يناير 2009)

مش كل حالات زواج النت بتفشل ومش الكل بينجح


----------



## kalimooo (6 يناير 2009)

rana1981

شكرااااااا لمرورك ورأيك المهم

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (6 يناير 2009)

وليم تل

بالحقيقة لست ممن يجاملون

مداخلة رائعة من انسان مميز

شكراا لك اخي وليم

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## hany yousry (6 يناير 2009)

زواج النت ممكنل يفشل وممكن ينجح على حسب عقلية الشخص30:30::crazy_pil


----------



## kalimooo (7 يناير 2009)

hany yousry

رأيك مهم جدااااااا اخي

ربنا يباركك

سلام المسيح


----------



## engy_love_jesus (9 يناير 2009)

*كليمو احيك على الموضوع الجميل والمهم والخطير 

انا موافقه على الموضوع دة بس لو اخدت وتعدت مرحلة التعارف على النت 

وبقى تعارف وجه بوجة وتعامل معايش 

مش كلام عبر الشاشة والازرار

مرسية ياكليمو ربنا يباركك وكل سنة وانت طيب​*


----------



## kalimooo (9 يناير 2009)

engy_love_jesus

كلام سليم وواقعي 

مشكورة لابداء رأيك اختي

سلام المسيبح معك


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 مارس 2010)

*معلش بختلف....مع آرائكم...
مينفعش زواج النت خاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص
دة راى ودى وجهات نظر
اشكركم على الموضوع
سلام ونعمة
*​


----------



## kalimooo (8 مارس 2010)

abotarbo

ليس المطلوب ان يتحابا ويعشقا

على النت ثم وهم مغمضين العينين

يأتوا الى التنفيذ..ممكن انت شاب 

وها تختار بأي وقت الفتاة التي تعجبك..

انما الفتاة وهكذا هي سنة الحياة تنتظر

من يأتي فامجتمع كله  مع الولد ..,

 ان تكون الانترنيت وسيلة اولى 

فهو ليس صح فقط انما محبذ بشرط

 بعدها ان يتم التعمق الشخصي والمرئي 

مباشرة وجهاً لوجه مع التعمق بالاصل

والفصل والعادات..

سلام المسيح


----------



## ضحكة طفل (8 مارس 2010)

يارب سلام
انا من الناس اللي بتعترض علي الموضوع ده لانه متعرفش الشخص ده كل صله المعرفه بيه قطعه اليه ده مش ارتباط ده انتحار
شكرا كتير للموضوع القيم ده
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## kalimooo (9 مارس 2010)

ضحكة طفل قال:


> يارب سلام
> انا من الناس اللي بتعترض علي الموضوع ده لانه متعرفش الشخص ده كل صله المعرفه بيه قطعه اليه ده مش ارتباط ده انتحار
> شكرا كتير للموضوع القيم ده
> الرب يباركك
> سلام المسيح مع الجميع



ها اعدلك نفس الرد

ليس المطلوب ان يتحابا ويعشقا

على النت ثم وهم مغمضين العينين

يأتوا الى التنفيذ..ممكن انت شاب 

وها تختار بأي وقت الفتاة التي تعجبك..

انما الفتاة وهكذا هي سنة الحياة تنتظر

من يأتي فامجتمع كله  مع الولد ..,

 ان تكون الانترنيت وسيلة اولى 

فهو ليس صح فقط انما محبذ بشرط

 بعدها ان يتم التعمق الشخصي والمرئي 

مباشرة وجهاً لوجه مع التعمق بالاصل

والفصل والعادات..

سلام المسيح


----------



## اني بل (10 مارس 2010)

ممكن لأني احب احدااااااا" على النت وانا لا اراه ربما لفتني اسلوبه في الحوار مواضيعه ...
 انا مع البعض انو ممكن تنجح او تفشل ... لكن هي محاولة ... 
وانا معك شحرورتي انو لازم تتعمق المعرفة اكثر صوتا" وصورة ومعرفة الطرفين عن قرب ...
انشاء الله قريبا" وبنشوف النتيجة


----------



## kalimooo (10 مارس 2010)

اني بل

مشكورة لمرورك

ولردك الاجمل بيسوع يباركك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 مارس 2010)

*لو النت مجرد وسيلة تعارف مبدئية ممكن ليه لا
واكيد بعد كدة اللى واخد الموضوع بجد
زقى مصدقية زى ما البعض قال
هيدخل البيت ويقايل الاهل وتبقى كانها ابتدت من اى مكان تانى مش من الانترنت
لانه هيبقى مجرد تعارف مبدئى مش اكتر
الاهم اللى هيجى بعد كدة

موضوع مهم ياكليمو
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (11 مارس 2010)

كلام سليم وواقعي

مشكورة لابداء رأيك سندر

سلام المسيبح معك


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (11 مارس 2010)

انا مش مع اللى قالو انه ممكن تكون نجحه 
واحدفى الميئه انه تنجح
ازى ممكن تنجح  واحد يوصف نفسو على اصوره للى تحبه اى بنت

ده لمه بيكونه اتنين مخطبين وعافين بعض وبيخرجو مع بعض لمدت سنه او تنين 
وبعد الزواج بيكتشفو انهم  ماعرفوش بعض كويس 
يباقه ازى من الانترنت يتزواجه الانسان مش ممكن تعرفو من وراء الجهاز 
وبعدين حتى لو اتجوزه هايشك فيها لو كلمت اى احد على الانترنت 
انا من وجهد نظرى من المستحيل انو ينجح
مرسي على موضعك ربنايباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (12 مارس 2010)

*الشكر  لأبدائك رلرأي يا منال

بس انا بقول يكون مبدئي التعارف بالنت

بعدها يخطبوا زي اي ناس

ويعرفوا على بعض لغاية ما يشبعوا معرفة

المفصود تكون الخطوة دي حاجة اولى 

من الموضوع

شكرا لتواجدك

الرب يباركك*


----------

